# Doggie Digestive Frustrations!



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

4am Monday we woke up to Dusty throwing up in her crate! Cleaned that up and went back to bed, but over the course of the morning, she threw up bile three more times. She's never done this before. We haven't changed her food. Stool was normal. She wouldn't eat her breakfast. Around noon I tried boiled chicken and rice on the advice of her breeder, which Dusty gobbled down. She was fine the rest of the day, not acting sick at all. She ate the rice mix again at dinner, but left the kibble I had mixed in. This morning early, she threw up bile again. She wouldn't eat the rice stuff for breakfast, but I think it's because she wants something, else, not because she's too sick to eat. Especially since she still isn't acting sick. Does anyone else have any experience with this sort of thing?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have never had that problem with Valentino but I do remember it being discussed on here before....Melissa was talking about one of hers doing that. Maybe someone will remember which thread that was???


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Maybr it's the doggie stomach flu. Dusty finally decided to eat her breakfast this morning. My son sometimes gets hungry and grouchy and refuses to eat. If we can get a couple of bites into him, then he'll instantly cheer up, and eat the rest of his food. Sometimes I think Dusty is the same. You just have to get some food into her and then she will eat. The trick is that first bite or two. This morning I gave her a couple of bites of cheese and then she went over and ate what was in her dish. She'd ignored it before I gave her the cheese.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lily went thru a stage where she threw up bile every morning for a few weeks. The vet felt it might be "small stomach syndrome" where their bellies are too empty causing them to throw up in the morning. They suggested giving a little kibble before bed time, it helped a little, but not much. She just outgrew it after a while. It could simply have been that Dusty ate something he shouldnt have. 
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Jasper did that quite a bit when he was younger. If he didn't eat something in the morning he would throw up clear bile during his afternoon walk (after eating grass) The vet said he was vomiting due to hunder-- get him to eat. Easier said than done with my finicky little boy. It got to the point where the only way he would eat in the morning was by stuffing it into a Kong. If I couldn't get him to eat I would toss him a rabbit filet (just like the dried chicken fillets) 

I think I remember someone saying to give them a little something to eat before bed to avoid the morning vomit. 

but now at a year and 1/2 he seem to have outgrown it. 

good luck with dusty- if it doesn't clear up soon though I would take her to the Vet- can't be too careful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poor baby! Since it is continuing and now on the second day, are you going to call your veterinarian? Maybe they can reassure you if they don't think it is serious, but it may ease your mind just to have an expert opinion.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

She only was sick once this morning early. She finally did eat breakfast and has been fine ever since. She's not acting sick at all. If it continues I will call the vet though.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

It almost sounds like a doggy flu maybe. Keep her on the chicken and rice for more then just a day. Kibble is harder to digest, and her tummy needs a rest it sounds like. You can also add some yogurt, as that is good for digestion issues. 

I don't know if you are aware or not, but you can also give a little pepto bismol to dogs. It might help at both ends, if you know what I mean. I would consult your vet first though before giving.


----------

